# LP goon... Copper goon... Custon @hands driptips



## Ruan0.30 (25/5/17)

Enjoying the goons man!! These tips are sooo worth every cent!!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/5/17)

Don't get attached to that red one bud!
At some point.... You know what's going to happen


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scott (25/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Enjoying the goons man!! These tips are sooo worth every cent!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely the best. I bought one and am loving it. The man is a genius with his hands and passion for quality is beyond compare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (25/5/17)

Gerrit no ways u gonna take it....

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

